# Infos required - move to mexico city



## michaelshanghai (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, we might move to Mexico City this summer. We are a couple with 2 kids and have so far no information about living in Mex City. Would be grateful to get some help from more experienced people, mainly on the following:

1. Is it safe and recommendable to move to MC ?
2. How about the English Schools and tuiton fee ?
3. What are the best locations to live in a house/villa and is it safe - what are the monthly rental costs ? Is it common to have alarm and/or panic rooms ?
4. My working place will be San Angel - how is that area ? 
5. Have expats usually a driver full time
6. How much are nannies, are they living in and are they trustworthy ?
7. Costs of living, how much need to earn and what is the tax rate ?

Well, I know very general questions, but I need to start somewhere....

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Michael.
Your questions indicate a high level of concern, which may be quite unfounded. I'm sure that some of our members in Mexico, DF, will be able to answer them to your satisfaction.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

michaelshanghai said:


> Hi, we might move to Mexico City this summer. We are a couple with 2 kids and have so far no information about living in Mex City. Would be grateful to get some help from more experienced people, mainly on the following:
> 
> 1. Is it safe and recommendable to move to MC ?
> 2. How about the English Schools and tuiton fee ?
> ...


The answer to most of your questions is it depends.

1. Safety depends on where you live, but most foreigners I have known even my American cousin who was down here for many years never had an issue.

2. The two schools that come to mind are the American School and the Greengates School. For most people that I knew, the American School was their choice in part due to location. American School is conveniently located to areas like Santa Fe, Interlomas and Polanco where many expats live, whereas Greengates is somewhat further north.

3. I mentioned Santa Fe, Interlomas, Polanco. San Angel does have a few good areas, apartment buildings, but if you are looking to something akin to what you may have had back home. Santa Fe and Interlomas (west central) are the best areas that I know of, particularly Interlomas. However, you are looking at potential rents of $1200+ USD per month, more realistically. My cousin had a 3 bedroom apartment that was $1500 + $200 maintenance in Interlomas, 2 parking spaces and the apartment building had many amenities. Those do have plenty of security. Personally, I'd avoid a villa/house, but those areas also have many houses/villas in gated areas, but you are looking at rents of $3000+ per month easily.

4. San Angel is somewhat south of the areas I mentioned in 3. You are looking at a 30 to 40 minute daily commute to San Angel (Avenida Reforma to Periferico and then South). It's about 15 minutes longer in the evening commute. San Angel is a relatively nice area to work, but doesn't nearly compare as well as working in areas like Polanco or Santa Fe.

5. Only expats I know with full-time drivers are top executives. This is very rare here. Even Directors in my cousin's companies drove themselves to work.

6. Nannies...that I'm not sure on the price.

7. That I would advise you to check with the company that you plan to work with. Keep in mind that most things are lower than 1st world countries in terms of utility costs.


----------



## michaelshanghai (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Rodrigo,

thanks a lot for your valuable information.

Did you hear also about the Eton School ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Michael,

There is also a German school, Colegio Alemán Alexander von Humboldt.


----------

